# Fresh water bassin



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Posted this for a friend of mine. Awesome bass caught in the Cape May Court House area.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice fish! See Dogg, take that lil' rig I gave ya and go git ya sum!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1fishinmusician said:


> Nice fish! See Dogg, take that lil' rig I gave ya and go git ya sum!


Yep, just gotta get my fresh water license. Got inside information that "Mr. Sneaky Pete" will be out in force checkin all the good fishin holes checkin for paperwork.


----------

